# Would you go on a USMB Cruise??????



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

Some of us members wondered who would actually show up and be interested in a party cruise.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 20, 2014)

What if I brought my hoes?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 20, 2014)

We going to hoe some corn fields on the cruise ship?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 20, 2014)

All that water and no way to escape?

Sorry, I'll be busy that day, cutting my toenails.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> What if I brought my hoes?



As long as you pay their way. shrug


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> All that water and no way to escape?
> 
> Sorry, I'll be busy that day, cutting my toenails.



Oh luddly.........


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> We going to hoe some corn fields on the cruise ship?



Blacksand promised to lead a group in a game of political charades, should be real fun.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 20, 2014)

drifter said:


> Some of us members wondered who would actually show up and be interested in a party cruise.



People who kinda get along online wont talk irl. And those who don't get along will be at each other's throats.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Some of us members wondered who would actually show up and be interested in a party cruise.
> ...



I agree. But I threw it out there anyway.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 20, 2014)

Going on one next week, as a matter of fact.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 20, 2014)

A three hour cruise.....a three hour cruise.


----------



## westwall (Nov 20, 2014)

Only if I could toss people overboard!


----------



## bodecea (Nov 20, 2014)

westwall said:


> Only if I could toss people overboard!


Ok, Warbler.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

PredFan said:


> A three hour cruise.....a three hour cruise.








I will play the professor or ginger you can be mr howl.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Going on one next week, as a matter of fact.



Neat, where are you going to?


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 20, 2014)

drifter said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > We going to hoe some corn fields on the cruise ship?
> ...



I only suggested a cruise because of the possible quality of the experience with the added discount.

A good thing about a cruise is that we could be a group when we wanted to ... And break-up with a variety of options for entertainment when we didn't want to be a group.

I would just suggest you bring a lot of $1 bills if you intend to hang playing Cadillac while drinking buckets of beer on the open deck at the stern.

.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

westwall said:


> Only if I could toss people overboard!


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Plus there is just great service on a cruise, at least I've heard that.......I've never been on a cruise.


----------



## westwall (Nov 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Only if I could toss people overboard!
> ...








Warble, warble, warble!


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 20, 2014)

Made me think of this.


The Yarn of the Nancy Bell


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 20, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Made me think of this.
> 
> 
> The Yarn of the Nancy Bell



*Better than the Edmund Fitzgerald I guess ...*


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2014)

Only if Ginger and Mary Ann are coming along.......


----------



## koshergrl (Nov 20, 2014)

Hell. No.


----------



## westwall (Nov 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Only if Ginger and Mary Ann are coming along.......







I'll take Mary Ann please!


----------



## NLT (Nov 20, 2014)

I wonder how many would make it back to port?


----------



## Gracie (Nov 20, 2014)

drifter said:


> Some of us members wondered who would actually show up and be interested in a party cruise.


Oh hayell no. Cruise ships are petri dishes floating on water, plus I wouldn't be able to log out and walk away if I was stuck with some of you guys on a boat in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 20, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Hell. No.


C'mon, KG. Be a sport. Nobody would make you walk the plank. Keel haul you maybe....


----------



## NLT (Nov 20, 2014)

I am betting luddy, rdean, franco, howey fakey jakey, scat and twat com would all be sharing a stateroom with only two bunks.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

.


koshergrl said:


> Hell. No.



aww you would have been a fun person to meet.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

NLT said:


> I am betting luddy, rdean, franco, howey fakey jakey, scat and twat com would all be sharing a stateroom with only two bunks.



Ludd said he can't attend because he has to clip his toenails.


----------



## NLT (Nov 20, 2014)

drifter said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > I am betting luddy, rdean, franco, howey fakey jakey, scat and twat com would all be sharing a stateroom with only two bunks.
> ...


He has fakey jakey to do that for him


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Hell. No.
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2014)

westwall said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Only if Ginger and Mary Ann are coming along.......
> ...


When I'm done......


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 20, 2014)

drifter said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > I am betting luddy, rdean, franco, howey fakey jakey, scat and twat com would all be sharing a stateroom with only two bunks.
> ...



Perhaps it is really about possible toenail fungus and going barefoot in the sand.

.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Some of us members wondered who would actually show up and be interested in a party cruise.
> ...



The groups would split up and  a ship is pretty big.

I think the political parties would segregate, whichever group is the most entertaining would be the one I'd mill around with


----------



## NLT (Nov 20, 2014)

Scat, Howey, luddy, fakey jakey and twat com have a grand ole time on the usmb love boat


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



 

There's no bribing him with a pedicure, he ain't coming.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

NLT said:


> Scat, Howey, luddy, fakey jakey and twat com have a grand ole time on the usmb love boat



none of those guys seem attractive to me.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 20, 2014)

drifter said:


> The groups would split up and  aship is pretty big.
> 
> I think the political parties would segregate, whichever group is the most entertaining would be the one I'd mill around with



Define your idea of entertaining ... 

.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 20, 2014)

drifter said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Uh oh! Spoke too soon.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 20, 2014)

drifter said:


> There's no bribing him with a pedicure, he ain't coming.



I would cut his fricken toes off before considering a pedicure.

.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > The groups would split up and  aship is pretty big.
> ...



Good Question


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 20, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > There's no bribing him with a pedicure, he ain't coming.
> ...


At the knee.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 20, 2014)

drifter said:


> Good Question



*Line dancing doesn't have to be the Bunny Hop!*


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > The groups would split up and  aship is pretty big.
> ...


Playboy playmate nude cruise.........


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 20, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Good Question
> ...


*Lap dancing* would make the bunny hop, I betcha.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

Would be more entertaining if all usmb members were nude and doing the conga line.......


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 20, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



I believe Delta was the one who suggested the Hedonism Nudist Resort in Jamaica ... Give him a note if you are interested ... 

.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 20, 2014)

drifter said:


> Would be more entertaining if all usmb members were nude and doing the conga line.......



Not for thirty minutes after you eat ... 

.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



I'm not that into it. 

Mainly, it would just be interesting to see how people treat each other in person after posting on the same board together for a long time.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 20, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...


Ummmmm, shades of George Carlin; " They were always pushing for pain, I was always pulling for pleasure......."


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 20, 2014)

drifter said:


> I'm not that into it.
> 
> Mainly, it would just be interesting to see how people treat each other in person after posting on the same board together for a long time.



I'd have fun no matter what ... And be nice enough to get along with. I might talk trash about everyone after we got back. Screw the rule about keeping the crazy stuff secret ... Wear it like a badge.

.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 20, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not that into it.
> ...



As a rule I try to be nice or at least polite to everyone.

It's rare that I break that rule.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 20, 2014)

drifter said:


> As a rule I try to be nice or at least polite to everyone.
> 
> It's rare that I break that rule.



I try to be nice to people in person as well ... As long as that little man on the front of the Absolut vodka bottle doesn't start talking to me.

.


----------



## Judicial review (Nov 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> We going to hoe some corn fields on the cruise ship?


And fertilize.


----------



## Grandma (Nov 21, 2014)

Maybe on Norwegian Cruise Lines. They have a much better record than Carnival.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Some of us members wondered who would actually show up and be interested in a party cruise.
> ...


I agree. I don't do cruises, prefer independent traveling when I have free time. And in my personal life, I  never go anywhere if there isn't a quick, reliable getaway from the group atmosphere.  Petri dish is a perfect metaphor for the group cruise experience.


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 21, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Maybe on Norwegian Cruise Lines. They have a much better record than Carnival.



I wouldn't go on the cruise if it was on a Carnival ship.

.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 21, 2014)

drifter said:


> Some of us members wondered who would actually show up and be interested in a party cruise.


I would not get on a cruise ship for all the farms in Cuba.


----------



## Roadrunner (Nov 21, 2014)

westwall said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Only if Ginger and Mary Ann are coming along.......
> ...


Have you seen her lately???

UGH!!!


----------



## Grandma (Nov 23, 2014)

What about a meetup in a resort town?

Maybe like centrally located Branson, Missouri, or the home of politics, Washington DC?


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 23, 2014)

Grandma said:


> What about a meetup in a resort town?
> 
> Maybe like centrally located Branson, Missouri, or the home of politics, Washington DC?



That was the original discussion in another thread ... And picking a town was the problem. I mentioned a cruise because if nothing else we could apply for a steep discount with a group rate. I think Drifter just kind of ran with it.

.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 23, 2014)

Grandma said:


> What about a meetup in a resort town?
> 
> Maybe like centrally located Branson, Missouri, or the home of politics, Washington DC?


Branson is an ideal spot. Been there 4 times for military reunions. Always something going on.


----------



## Grandma (Nov 23, 2014)

What about a riverboat cruise? 


Ohio Tennessee River Cruises - American Queen Steamboat Company

It's a fair-sized boat:


----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 12, 2014)

No. You can't log off a ship.


----------

